# My First Dove :)



## kikku214 (Feb 10, 2013)

My First Collard Dove I Shot It With Rocks 1 Neck Shot And 2 Head Shots


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! By far the most game I have taken has been with rocks. Doves are hard to approach ... you can be proud.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## kikku214 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thx Mate I Only Shot With Rocks And They Are Good Not Good Like Steel Balls But They Are Prety Good


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Good shot.

What kind of tubes do you use?


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice shooting bro! How long was the distance?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate.


----------



## kikku214 (Feb 10, 2013)

DaveSteve said:


> Good shot.
> 
> What kind of tubes do you use?


Thx Bro I used yellow letax tubes


----------



## kikku214 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jormajonne said:


> Nice shooting bro! How long was the distance?


Thx Mate it was 4 to 5 meters


----------



## kikku214 (Feb 10, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Good shooting mate.


Thx King


----------

